# 072 track distance.



## stermskyle (Dec 3, 2013)

072 turn how much distance should i run between tracks in the turns with a 4-8-8-4


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

stermskyle said:


> 072 turn how much distance should i run between tracks in the turns with a 4-8-8-4


I would think 5" would be good.
Wait for more answers. I don't have any monsters in my fleet.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

stermskyle:

More is better than less. I had to pull up track and re-lay it because I had corner clearance problems between trains on the two curves at once. It was more than the engine but between the longer cars. O-72 curves are rather gradual and trains tend to not hang over as much as with the tighter curves like mine but a 4-8-8-4 is one big engine that I would think would hang over even O-72 curves. Be safe.

The MTH software for track layout does not take this into consideration at all. Nor does it consider the size of the switch motors that reside on the top side of the switches (like MTH RealTrax). The latter caused me to have to change my layout after buying all the track, loosing the use of three switches I had already bought.

LDBennett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think 5" will be pretty close, depending on what's on the other track.

I recommend you take the worst offenders, and set up a couple of test curves and check spacing and clearance. You might be surprised.

We're doing a second round of shaving some of our mountains at my modular club because of larger locomotives, the Lionel Legacy S2 Turbine hits the wall! We just did it a few months ago for 21" passenger cars, here we go again!


----------



## leszek (Dec 28, 2013)

If it's any indication, Fastrack uses 6" as standard spacing when using switches between tracks and also between curves: (O36 to O48 to O60 to O72 spacing is all 6" exactly)


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

For O-72 switches between RealTrax (not Fastrack) track it works out to about 5 1/2 inches. MTH RealTrax software for layouts (is it "Railware"??) makes no such limits on tracks running parallel to each other, on the straight or in the curves. They caught me on that one!

LDBennett


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking tube track. 
I would think the 5" would be OK with tube track.

But, that is why I said to wait for more answers. 

I don't have a 4-8-8-4- locomotive with 12 wheeled tenders, pulling 10, 21" passenger cars. With that train you would need around 21 foot of track just to put it on the table.

That would look nice in o gauge. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The clearance required doesn't change with the track type, if you need 5 1/2" with Fastrack, you'll need it with tubular track as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The clearance required doesn't change with the track type, if you need 5 1/2" with Fastrack, you'll need it with tubular track as well.


Now would that measurement be in between the 2 track beds? Or is it measured from center rail to center rail?

With my 2 loops the outside is 54 curves and the inside is 27 I don't think I have even 5" and I have no problems.

Where is the measurement taken from?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm with a test also. Then go a bit bigger just in case. Some of those longer trains need lots of room!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, the bigger the equipment, the more issues you'll have. You have to adjust the spacing to the stuff you're running. Some of the large scale engines, 21" passenger cars, or the Lionel 23" autoracks will meet in the middle on some pretty wide spacing. 

With that said, I think 5" center to center is probably sufficient for 99% of the stuff that exists.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ed, the bigger the equipment, the more issues you'll have. You have to adjust the spacing to the stuff you're running. Some of the large scale engines, 21" passenger cars, or the Lionel 23" autoracks will meet in the middle on some pretty wide spacing.
> 
> With that said, I think 5" center to center is probably sufficient for 99% of the stuff that exists.


So measure from the center tube to the other center tube of the opposing track?
Not the space between the to lines themselves?

I measured one corner between the 2 lines and got 3 inch. The outside is 54 and the inside is a 27 curve. That is the space between the 2 lines not center to center.
I can run my heavyweights around the outside and some thing on the inside loop and have no problems.

But just the sound of a 4-8-8-4 and tender sounds big. I guess that needs a 72 inch curve at least. 

I am just trying to figure out how everyone measures from what to where?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, it's center to center, at least that's how the folks I hang around with measure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, center to center mine average 5" in the corners.
One corner it goes down to 4 1/2".
But, I don't have a monster like that locomotive. And I probably never will. hwell:

So with something like that I guess I would change my 5" to at least a 6" space.
He should be good with a 6" spacing?


----------



## stermskyle (Dec 3, 2013)

i dont have a big boy yet but will after i get this new layout done.. i will use bigger turns in most spots.. i was just wondering if anyone knew what the bare minimum was? or suggestions..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the Legacy scale Vision Line Big Boy on order, it's a REALLY big locomotive!


----------



## stermskyle (Dec 3, 2013)

That is awesome.. I like the Chesapeake & Ohio LEGACY H7.. I run a lot of Chesapeake and cheese system.. My dad started me on them that is also what ran threw town here when he was growing up.. now all thats left is the round house building and some coal silos all rail and everything else is gone..


----------

